# Strange Request



## ThaiGuy (30 Jun 2014)

Anyone got a spare unicycle knocking about, possibly for sale? I really fancy giving one a whirl, but as you can imagine there aren't many out there second hand.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2014)

Cyclegear, Horton Street, Halifax.
Its where I got mine.


----------



## ThaiGuy (30 Jun 2014)

Do they have a website? I didn't really want to spend a huge amount tbh


----------



## Scoosh (30 Jun 2014)

Lidl  had unicycles on one of their specials a year or so back and they looked fine to me (a total unicycle ignoramus, it must be admitted. ) Was nearly tempted ...


----------



## ThaiGuy (1 Jul 2014)

Scoosh said:


> Lidl  had unicycles on one of their specials a year or so back and they looked fine to me (a total unicycle ignoramus, it must be admitted. ) Was nearly tempted ...



Lidl? Seriously? That's a bit odd.


I just fancy a change and challenge.


----------



## Scoosh (1 Jul 2014)

ThaiGuy said:


> Lidl? Seriously? That's a bit odd.
> 
> 
> I just fancy a change and challenge.


Seriously, they did - and at < £40 IIRC. 

Unfortunately, it's only the once I've seen them there.


----------



## vickster (1 Jul 2014)

There are plenty on fleabay, including one at a tenner due to finish in an hour. Leicester pick up only thoughthough


----------



## ThaiGuy (2 Jul 2014)

vickster said:


> There are plenty on fleabay, including one at a tenner due to finish in an hour. Leicester pick up only thoughthough



I don't even know where that is, guessing it's nowhere near Bolton. Haha.


----------



## vickster (2 Jul 2014)

And it finished, but there are plenty of eBay with delivery


----------

